# Kestral DAS-6 Vs. Megs G220



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Over and over we hear on this forum, "You get what you pay for" and its something Ive always believed.

Ive been recommended to buy a kestral DAS-6 over a meguiars G220. The kestral is nearly half the price.

Any views before I make my decision?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I already have a G220 and have just had a Kestral DAS 6 arrive today 

So later on tonight i'll be able to post up my thoughts on them back to back


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I already have a G220 and have just had a Kestral DAS 6 arrive today


Another machine :doublesho, how many does that make now then Jon  - 1 for every day of the week yet :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If it was my money, I would buy the Kestral having used both... in fact, that is exactly what I did.

By way of comparison, the G220 has a slightly more powerful motor than the Kestral but in honety, I do not notice a tenable difference in terms of correcting or finshing abilities between the two machines despite this... DAs are typically gentle anyway, and the small power differences made little or no difference in practice for me.

The G220 for me doesn't feel as good as the old Porter Cable 7424 - I find they vibrate a little more (despite being marketed as vibrating less!), and they generally dont feel quite as solid for me, despite being a lot newer - there's a "cheaper" feel to them, and ultimately I prefer my old PC... But they are hard to buy, and the G220 is a good replacement option.

The Kestral however is much less expensive but couples that to pretty much the same potential in terms of performance... do not be fooled into thinking the small power increase in the G220 will transform the machine, it doesn't. The problem I find with the Kestral is a poorly placed power switch which any find awkward to use, but if you can get used to this it is for me the better machine owing to its value for money.

Thats my thoughts on them at least, I would try both in practice if you can, as with all things like this a lot of preference will be personal, and vary from person to person.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above - I own a G220 as the Kestral wasn't around back then, however having used both I would save my money and go for the Kestral as I noticed hardly any difference.

Both are very good, but IMO the G220 isn't worth the extra.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im going for the kestrel when money appears in my wallet 

i regret selling my PC tbh, the killer for it back then was the transformer!!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I already have a G220 and have just had a Kestral DAS 6 arrive today
> 
> So later on tonight i'll be able to post up my thoughts on them back to back


Ohoooo you should have gone for one with a nice bag and D-Handle


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Another machine :doublesho, how many does that make now then Jon  - 1 for every day of the week yet :lol:


Spare 240v machine which saves lugging the tranny (110v not Damon) in case of G220 failure 



CleanYourCar said:


> Ohoooo you should have gone for one with a nice bag and D-Handle


I would be interested in a couple of D handles if they are available Tim?

Right i have opened it and given it a quick run. The Kestrel isn't significantly cheaper in feel or workman ship than either the PC or G220 (My G220 is a version one original that hasn't broken). I like the G220 D-handle as Tim mentioned above, but the Kestrel small bell housing like the PC means 80mm backing plate and pads fit inside the housing diameter.

The G220 does come with a nice molded plastic case but i don't keep mine in this as it's time consuming taking the D handle and backing plate off to put it away (I also have all my machines in machining bags bags because i really an obsessive!)

So my honest opinion is, if the Kestrel proves to be reliable, it's very good value when looking at the G220.

I have heard Megs UK have been showing exceptional customer service with any issues with the G220 maybe that could justify the cost, little else looks to substantiate it


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Spare 240v machine which saves lugging the tranny (110v not Damon) in case of G220 failure
> 
> I would be interested in a couple of D handles if they are available Tim?
> 
> ...


You see, a nice little bag is what you'd need to keep it all safe  We do have some spare D-handles as well.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> You see, a nice little bag is what you'd need to keep it all safe  We do have some spare D-handles as well.


I picked another bag tonight on the way home, one that matches the brace of machine bags i already own 

PM sent about a D handle


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a heads up looking on the site Tim, my machine bags although a different colour look very similar to yours and i paid £2 more for mine 

I find the pockets inside are very useful for storing spanners, backing plates etc.


----------

